# Désynchroniser une télécommande Apple TV ?



## Vercoquin (5 Janvier 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai récemment acquis une Apple TV 2015, en plus de l'Apple TV 1 que j'utilise toujours. Le tout connecté à une TV Samsung.

Mon soucis, c'est que ma petite télécommande blanche (Apple TV1) fonctionne sur l'ATV2015, et que lorsque je souhaite utiliser mon ATV1, ma TV bascule automatiquement sur l'ATV2015. Du coup, je ne peux plus utiliser mon ATV1 !
J'ai essayé de désynchroniser ma télécommande blanche de l'ATV2015 en faisant "menu" + "gauche" pendant 10 secondes, mais rien ne change. Dans les paramètres de télécommande, je ne peux pas retirer de télécommande... donc rien à faire non plus de ce côté.

Quelqu'un a-t-il une idée ? Si ce n'est débrancher l'ATV2015 à chaque fois que je veux utiliser l'ATV1...

Merci par avance !


----------



## mikouz (5 Janvier 2016)

Salut, il faut que tu désactive l'anynet dans le menu de ta tv Samsung


----------



## Vercoquin (6 Janvier 2016)

mikouz a dit:


> Salut, il faut que tu désactive l'anynet dans le menu de ta tv Samsung


Excellente idée, je n'y avais pas pensé ! Merci !
L'un des avantages néanmoins à ce que les vieilles télécommandes fonctionnent avec l'ATV2015, c'est que c'est plus simple de naviguer dans les menus pour les enfants que la télécommande "touch", très sensible et qui ne pardonne aucun tremblement du pouce...


----------

